# Citizen Promaster



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think at least 4 of us on here have one of these watches, the best Promaster IMO, right size, rugged and supremely legible. getting very rare nowadays 

I sold 2 a few years back, both for Â£30 if I remember rightly, worth double that now IMO.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Yes quite agree, mine is lovely and bold, easy to read,

and one of my favorites.

No good overnight though,

if only the lume lived up to the rest of it.

Regards Bryan


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

shinybryan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes quite agree, mine is lovely and bold, easy to read,
> 
> ...


Yes, That surprised me too - dial OK but hands useless.

Also, the crystal wasn't acrylic as I had supposed, and Mike Twikkersdude had a long wait getting me a replacement.

So now I only wear it with a plastic cover (off my Cotton Traders freebie  ) - sad or what?

Are you going to have a go at that one, Mark? Looks tidy enough.

Graham


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

grey said:


> Yes, That surprised me too - dial OK but hands useless.
> 
> Also, the crystal wasn't acrylic as I had supposed, and Mike Twikkersdude had a long wait getting me a replacement.
> 
> ...


Hhmm, who (on this forum) actually has an important need for good lume on their watch hands? Not many I'd bet, and if lume was of the utmost importance to somebody then they would not be buying a Citizen Promaster, would they?

Plastic cover? World champion saddo, you only have Â£80 invested in it, live a little, let it go naked. 

I brought it to the forum's attention so that somebody else might be want to buy one. They are lovely, right at the top of my watch design top ten and for peanuts too. Might buy it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent underated watches, I sold my first one & regreted so much I got another which is staying put, as to the lume I agree with Mark it really isn`t that big a problem.

I think about the only way the watch could be improved was is if it was either date only or day/date free, now that would be cool B)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> [Plastic cover? World champion saddo, you only have Â£80 invested in it, live a little, let it go naked.


I know, I know. It's an old ingrained working-class, 'Sunday Best' thing, little to do with price. Haven't worn my Black Monster or RLT16 (that's not new, even) as the glass is pristine, whereas my RLT 29 has a sapphire crystal and a case with handling marks from 'new', so that's OK to wear anytime, like my Kinetic Diver.

I have always had reasonably expensive company cars and my 'civilian' mates are horrified when they see them at the end of a week, filthy and cluttered, with stone chips on the bonnet and scratches on the tailgate bumper. My attitude is different here, the car is a tool, although the sound of the stupid 18" Touring Car wheel on the current example scrunching against the pavement in Teesside still lives with me h34r: .

Anyway, back to the plot. I seem to recall you saying that a dose of Brasso or similar would bring your Promaster back up to (lack of) scratch, which made me think the crystals were acrylic. When Mike removed the badly scratched one from my BiN investment, it fell into a myriad pieces, which leads me to ask:

1. Did some of these Promasters have acrylic crystals, and can replacements be sourced? Could be the start of mine going commando :lol: .

2. Why is mineral glass supplied on so many watches, when acrylic is superior and presumably cheap, and sapphire is superior if not cheap? I have a relatively cheap Seiko Kinetic Mil style beater with a sapphire crystal (vitually unmarked) and a display back that can hardly be seen through the frosted mineral glass.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I've amassed a few of these recently. Some very good, some not so. tends to be the oder ones non digital are easiest to read.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alas said:


> I've amassed a few of these recently. Some very good, some not so. tends to be the oder ones non digital are easiest to read.
> 
> Alasdair


Alasdair you do know Mark isn`t talking about the quartz Promasters? :huh:

He means this one ....

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*










:wink2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I've amassed a few of these recently. Some very good, some not so. tends to be the oder ones non digital are easiest to read.
> ...


Whats in a name - far too non-diverish for me right enough :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I've amassed a few of these recently. Some very good, some not so. tends to be the oder ones non digital are easiest to read.
> ...


Phew, I was thinking 'is it me and my age related issues?' or some substance that Alasdair's using. 

Mac, Is that one of Roy's HDNs that yours is on? Had mine on a black version - love the parallel sides, makes the proportions better - just wish they were a mite longer. Baffles me, they seem to fit your tame orang outang that you sometimes photograph your watches on, so why not me with my effete wrists? 

Graham


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

grey said:


> ' or some substance that Alasdair's using.


 :yes: :yes: - honest its my Pethidine.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Alas said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > ' or some substance that Alasdair's using.
> ...


What, labour pains, again?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

grey said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Yep - that Gordon Brown would give anybody pains. :lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Alas said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Too true. At least with the Tories it was only greed and sex, which you could cope with. Well, I could. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Correctly identified that man :thumbsup:

As to the length it depends on the watch case size, I do find I have to use the last hole with small watches :wink2:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Citizen put out a similar-looking model. Where the Promaster symbol appeared on the dial appeared the word "Oxy". Don't recall the model number and think it may be discontinued, though a lumi-brite dial version, model NH6990-07WB, recently appeared FS.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> Citizen put out a similar-looking model. Where the Promaster symbol appeared on the dial appeared the word "Oxy". Don't recall the model number and think it may be discontinued, though a lumi-brite dial version, model NH6990-07WB, recently appeared FS.


Yes, I had a couple of Oxy's, the dark blue dialled versions with the terrible cheap straps. They were close but just not "right", the numerals and fonts were not so good and the crown shroud I didn't like.

Did anybody buy it then? I thought Â£48.95 was a good price


----------

